# Pro vs Amateur



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

OK what is the difference exactly between a Pro fighter and an Amateur fighter. Is it that one is pair and the other not... what determines if an organization is a pro or am.. dose the state decide or something else? cause some areas allow pro fights but not Am and I have heard of the oppisite.. so who decides all this.. ???:dunno:


----------



## Tap-outNow (Jul 9, 2006)

The main contributing factor is whether or not pay is involved. Professional simply means that money is made.


----------



## smash (Jun 22, 2006)

The rules differ depending on where you are and the shows rules. Generally though, amateur rules in the UK don't allow headshots at anytime, the rest of Europe and the USA allow head shots standing, but not on the ground. Submission rules vary aswell, for the most part though, no heel hooks or neck cranks.

Pros get paid aswell.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

smash said:


> The rules differ depending on where you are and the shows rules. Generally though, amateur rules in the UK don't allow headshots at anytime, the rest of Europe and the USA allow head shots standing, but not on the ground. Submission rules vary aswell, for the most part though, no heel hooks or neck cranks.
> 
> Pros get paid aswell.


hmm ok.. thanks for the info.. I always just wondered what the true diff between Pro's and Ams were cause some Ams can hang with the pros..


----------

